# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Μουσικη (mp3)

## Sirius

ΚΑΛΟ??  :Cool:  

Περιμενω σχολια..

http://www.hellasangels.com/

----------


## xara

Καλόοοοοο!!!!!!!!

----------


## Enalia

Eίναι αρκετά καλό για μεμονωμένα mp3's και νεότερης φουρνιάς  :Wink: 

Αν υπάρχουν όμως κάποιοι που τους ενδιαφέρουν οι παλιοί δίσκοι, αρκετοί από αυτούς πολύ σπάνιοι, τότε ρίξτε μια ματιά εδώ: 

http://whcollextion.blogspot.com/

Για τους συλλέκτες ελληνικής μουσικής, αν υπάρχουν κάποιοι ανάμεσά μας, τότε πρόκειται για μια πάρα πολύ καλή προσπάθεια.

----------


## Sirius

:Wink:  Οντως πολυ καλο!!

----------


## gvaggelas

www.ellinadiko.com έχει όλες τις νέες κυκλοφορίες (Ελληνικές και ξένες). Πρέπει να κάνετε εγγραφή. Στην συνέχεια να εγκαταστήσετε ένα πρόγραμμα. Τέλος κάνοντας reply  στο forum που υπάρχει για κάθε cd σας δίνετε η δυνατότητα να το κατεβάσετε σε μικρά αρχεία zip. Ο κωδικός για την αποσυμπίεση των αρχείων είναι www.ellinadiko.com . Πολύ καλό site. Τα αρχεία που θα κατεβάστε περιέχουν και τα εξώφυλλα.

----------


## Καπετάν Φουρτούνας

http://www.51mpc.com/share.htm

Με ευχαριστείτε αργότερα. :Cool:

----------


## Enalia

> http://www.51mpc.com/share.htm
> 
> Με ευχαριστείτε αργότερα.


Παρ'όλο το χαμηλό bitrate στα περισσότερα, έχει πάαααρα πολλά. Καλή δουλειά!
Πειράζει να σ' ευχαριστήσω τώρα?  :Very Happy:

----------


## panoulis1985

paidia psachno to tragoudi "mou leipeis esi" tou
mikroutsikou,,,
an kapoios to exei na mou steilei pm
na tou doso to mail mou na mou to steilei!!!

thanks

----------


## delta pi

Hello παίδες να σας κάνω μερικές ερωτησούλες?
Καταρχάς ξέρετε κανέωα καλό πρόγραμμα με το οποίο μπορώ να κατεβάσω mp3 και πως να το αποκτήσω.Ξέρω το lIMEWIRE αλλά κατεβάζει μόνο ξένα.(Χωρίς να θέλω να κάνω διαφήμιση)
  Δεύτερον ξέρετε τι Windows πρέπει να έχω για να μπορώ να αντιγράψω cd's κι αν απ'αυτά εξαρτάται αν μπορώ να κατεβάσω και mp3's.
Θα χαρώ να μου απαντήσετε.

----------


## Apostolos

Φοβερό site για torrents είναι το 
http://www.gamato.info/

----------

